# GWC TT WATCH



## Jotapete (Jul 10, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement strap for this Audi watch? It's held in by two small screws on a lug rather than pins?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help.
https://www.watch-band-center.com/watch ... mm-Fo.html
Hoggy.


----------



## Jotapete (Jul 10, 2018)

Have emailed them thanks, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jotapete said:


> Have emailed them thanks, I'll let you know how I get on!


Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Let's see a pic of the watch.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jotapete (Jul 10, 2018)

Picture of back and strap


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an Audi Design GWC watch with the same type of strap fitment, and when it needed replacing I took it to a local jewellers and they sourced one for me. I think it cost about £40, but that was around 4 years ago.


----------

